

AMSxTech: Amsterdam tech Slack chat community - Juice10
http://amsxtech.com

======
rheide
This website doesn't tell me anything.

------
sp3n
registered, hope to find out about some local tech meet-ups :))

~~~
je42
registered.:) no response yet though.:(

------
slvn
does x stand for expat?

~~~
Juice10
X is a reference to the three X'es in the Amsterdam coat of arms. We decided
we didn't want to have the three X'es otherwise it would look quite porn
related.

Expats are very much welcome though, most conversation is done in English to
keep it expat friendly.

------
cathko
great initiative!

